# Grizzly G0690 Sawed in Alabama



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine's on a truck from Missouri right now.

You just don't hear any bad things about these saws.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your saw.

I'm trying to put an older Grizzly together. My ex- son-in-law stripped it on his way out the door. I cast iron wings, power switch, fence blade and plate were stripped so I'm trying to patch it together.

I remember it as being a great saw when it was working.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

No you don't. I lurked here for over a year reading all about it.
There are not many reviews on the internet, the most I found was here which is why I joined.
Real use reviews by real people and not a magazine that relys on their advertising.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got a Griz planer and jointer (Both) with carbide inset drums. They are the cats meow. They do make great tools.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Woodmaker- I have a feeling your post is going to cost me money. I've been eyeballing the 691(ext) for some time.
I think you've made a great purchase.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new saw. The neighbor that left immediately probably went to check to see what he popped! You and your new saw deserve a nice new blade to celebrate the occasion!


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats on the new saw! I was saving up for a 690 but ended up receiving a gently used Unisaw as a gift instead.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice review.Your review sealed the deal for my next purchase.As much as I would like the new Delta or PM 66 I can't justify the price. How do like the quality of your extension table? I am going to order the 691 in a few more weeks and was wondering what the black materials make up and quality.Grizzly calls the extension dimensionally stable top,I am guessing it is melamine.


----------



## DanW (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Woodmaker, I have several items from Grizzly (14" bandsaw w/ extention block, 8" jointer, knife sharpener, 15" planer, shopfox fence with 7' rails) and I have never had any problems with any of them. The only time I have had to talk to service was after a friend of mine started to load my planer into my pickup and he dropped it off of his tractor. In 4 days time I had the parts to repair it and the cost was unbelievably reasonable. I was treated not like a number but like a friend. I've been to the Williamsport, PA showroom (I guess technically it's Muncy PA but My sis lives in Willaimsport) It is a sight to behold (at least for a woodwoorker lol).
Dan


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I went to a couple of their tent sales in Muncie PA. They are really a sight to behold.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Chipy the extension table is just fine, MDF so it can be replaced. The cast iron wings are great as well.

It is a sight to behold. My old saw looks like a toy.

Yep I couldn't justify a 3k saw either which is why I went with Grizzly. It is a quality saw and I dare say they are just as equal as the 3k saws etc. since all are made overseas anywho, except Delta and that will change soon I hear.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks woodmaker. I bought A-line-it kit to set my saw up. It's a nice kit, good dial indicator and jig.It cost about 70 beans in case your interested.Scott


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

That does look liker a nice kit, worth considering.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Dan W., I have a host of other Grizzly products I intend to buy, most on your list actually.
I have 5 years to retire and I want to be able to create period furniture as a hobby and for extra money.


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

most of delta saw have been made overseas. I saw a review on the new unisaw "made in the U.S.A." They just slap a US made motor on it and call the entire saw a domestic product.

when i upgrade my table saw it will me the with this grizzly cabinet saw


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade to a 3hp saw and this is on my short list.


----------



## mmcracing (Jun 29, 2011)

Received a call from Fedex Freight today that my 690 will be delivered Thursday coming out of their WA facility. It will actually beat the base that was shipped from Missouri.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

mmracing you are going to love this saw. I sure do.
My contractor buddy cam over yesterday and looked at it and he sawed a board and he was impressed. He said it was just as nice as his Delta Uni-saw, smooth and quiet.


----------



## mmcracing (Jun 29, 2011)

Sitting impatiently at the house waiting for Fedex freight to show up. UPS did just drop off my Triton router, so I have something to play with while waiting


----------



## DanW (Jan 26, 2010)

Woodmaker, I think that you could spend twice as much and still not get as much (in some cases). I have had nothing but, excellent service from my Grizzly tools. Even the thickness planer that got dropped. That table on it was with-in .005 of being perfect from side to side and end to end. My joiner (8" with 72" bed) was with-in .002. When your tools arrive with that close of tolerances, you just have to clean the cosmolene and use it.
Dan


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay it's been 160 days according to my post and I can honestly report that I am still in love with this saw.
I've used it a considerable amount and almost every day in Nov & Dec as I was making Xmas presents for the family and this saw never hicupped and just asked for more.
The only drawback I see is that dust collection coould be beter. Maybe I need a zero clearance insert to help the suction. Not sure but it could be better. 
Anyway I have no regrets and I still give 4 1/2 stars.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

220 days ago and 380 total since my first post on this saw.
Nothing has changed my mind on this saw. It is great! Still quiet and vibration free.
I tried a zero clearance insert but the dust extraction is still not as good as I thought it should be. So now I just hook up the dust coolector and let it draw as much saw dust as it will and leave the rest in the saw (until I can't stand it anymore). There's no saw dust build up in the cabinet, just stays down in the chute.
Anyway, I know I have ran thousands of BF of lumber through this saw and I'm still as happy with it as day one.


----------

